# Falsche Nativ Auflösung



## Belias15 (8. Juni 2014)

*Falsche Nativ Auflösung*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe seit heute folgendes Problem:

Mein Monitor erkennt als Native Auflösung nur noch 1280x1024. 

Normalerweise war immer 1440x900 eingestellt und hat auch super gepasst von der Auflösung her. Mit der neuen Auflösung wirkt alles etwas verzerrt.

Komischerweise kann ich die Auflösung auch auf normalen Wege nicht mehr umstellen, bei 1280x1024 ist schluß.

Dieses Problem habe ich nur mit dem DVI Anschluß am Monitor, wenn ich den alten VGA Anschluß nehme, erkennt er ganz normal 1400x900 wie es auch sein soll.

Eine Teillösung habe ich auch schon gefunden, indem ich bei der Nvidia GraKa in der Systemsteuerung 1400x900 einstelle. 

Problem ist dann nur, das ich bei Spielen ebenfalls die Auflösung nicht mehr höher stellen kann, was schon ein Problem ist. 

Nun meine Frage, hat jemand eine Idee was da los ist? Habe keine Änderungen oder ähnliches gestern vorgenommen, einfach PC ausgeschaltet und heute wieder an.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

Gruß

Edit: Also sämtliche Spiele buggen so total rum, werden zwar in der richtigen Auflösung dargestellt, aber die Button lassen sich nicht direkt anklicken sonder paar Zentimeter drüber oder rechts. Gaaaaanz seltsame Sache hier


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2014)

Naja die Auflösung würde ich sowieso im Treiber einstellen.
Würde mal sagen, da stimmt was nicht mit den DVI Anschlüssen oder dem Kabel.


----------



## yingtao (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Falsche Nativ Auflösung*

Wenn die Auflösung in Spielen nicht auftaucht dann denken die Spiele das der Monitor die Auflösung nicht kann. Im Nvidia Treiber und auch Windows selbst kann man meist mehr Auflösungen einstellen als der Monitor den Programmen per Treiber sagt. Guck mal ob der Treiber für den Monitor richtig installiert ist oder probiere mal den Standardtreiber. Du kannst auch mal versuchen die Auflösung als Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung im Nvidia Treiber zu erstellen mit 60Hz und einmal 59Hz und gucken ob dann die Auflösung in Spielen vorhanden sind.

Sonst Kabel tauschen und wenn möglich an der Grafikkarte nen anderen DVI Anschluss nehmen. Die aufwändigere Lösung wäre entweder in regedit direkt die Auflösung in den Treiber zu schreiben den Windows benutzt (müsste mal googlen wie das ging) oder über Programme die EDID auslesen und entsprechend bearbeiten. Das funktioniert aber bei sehr neuen Monitoren nicht mehr, da die ne neuere Version von EDID benutzen und es da keine freien Programme gibt um die auszulesen und zu editieren.

Ich hab im Büro einen PC der mehr oder weniger das selbe Problem hat. Von einem Tag auf den anderen konnte der seine native Auflösung nicht mehr und habe alles versucht von neuem Kabel, alle Treiber neu und Grafikkarte neu aber nichts hat gebracht. Der Monitor an sich war aber in Ordnung funktionierte an anderen PCs ganz normal. Komisch war auch das dann andere Monitore auch an dem PC Probleme machten und das Bild dann entweder total verschwommen oder verzerrt war. "Lösung" war dann einfach so lange Monitore ausprobieren bis einer funktionierte. Ne richtige Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich einfach Windows neu zu installieren aber unser IT Mensch meint daran könnte es nicht liegen und der kopiert auch immer nur nen fertiges Image auf die HDD was schon oft Treiberprobleme verursacht hat, weil die Rechner nicht mehr alle die selbe Hardware haben.


----------



## Belias15 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Falsche Nativ Auflösung*

Naja die Auflösung kann der Monitor schon, nur halt über den VGA Anschluß.

Komischerweise erkennt er über den DVI Anschluß einen ganz anderen Monitor von einer anderen Marke.

Der DVI Anschluß von der GraKa funktioniert auch einwandfrei weil ich mit nem VGA Adapter den Anschluß auch nehme und es da wie gesagt funktioniert.

Naja sieht wohl so aus als wäre vllt der DVI Anschluß am Monitor defekt. Eine andere Erklärung würde mir gerade nicht einfallen. Aber das der Anschuß einfach so über Nacht defekt wird, ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Falsche Nativ Auflösung*



> Komischerweise erkennt er über den DVI Anschluß einen ganz anderen Monitor von einer anderen Marke.


Gibt es für den Monitor denn keinen Treiber im Netz? Bzw. von welchem Modell sprechen wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## Belias15 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Falsche Nativ Auflösung*

Es erkennt über den DVI Anschlüß ein Idek Iiyama AS4637, dabei habe ich ein AMW x1910wds angeschlossen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Falsche Nativ Auflösung*

Ich hab im Netz keinen Treiber für das Gerät mehr finden können. Das Gerät hat auch seine besten Jahre bereits hinter sich. 
Markteinführung war 06/2007. Ein Upgrade könnte hier nicht schaden. ^^ 

Merkst du denn qualitative Unterschiede bei der Verwendung von DVI?


----------

